# SAP rear bumper and HSV Roof Soiler



## Bad_Company (Nov 27, 2014)

Anyone making these aftermarket?

I know WCS and JHP make the roof spoiler... but does anyone else make them?

Just wondering... I want the roof spoiler mostly


----------

